

#1: I'm Not a Designer, I Just Pretend to Be - netmau5
http://blog.davejafari.com/i-im-not-a-designer-i-just-pretend-to-be

======
netmau5
My episodic spiral into entrepreneurship. Ironically I just finished a design
for my Posterous blog when they announced the sale. /facepalm

